# Musicman deep switch problem



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Deep switch on my Musicman 65 watt does not work have checked switch wit multimeter 
an it seems to be working but tone doe's not change .
cold solder joint maybe ?

Any help would be appreciated thanks .


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Did the switch ever work? I can't recall on the musicman but some deep switches are barely noticeable except on real low notes.
There are many different versions of 65 watt musicman amps. A chassis number or a link to the correct schematic would be helpful.


----------

